# Meet Milko



## Boomberry (Jul 30, 2007)

Here he/she is - I will call him a he until we know for sure.

He is just a teeny baby Albino . I brought him home on Saturday and he is just as sweet as anything and already completely tame.

On the journey home he broke a blood feather then flapped like mad in the box - hence why he is a little red/pink :lol:


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh what a sweetie and I love the name. lol.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow Boomberry what a beautiful baby  I love the white face lutinos so gorgeous I would love to be able to find one of them around here  Do you know what the parents are? you should be able to tell the sex if you know what mutations the parents are


----------



## Boomberry (Jul 30, 2007)

Unfortunately I dont. Im not too bothered all will be revealed within the next couple of months I guess. The temprements are so so different its easy once theyve grown a little.

They are a pretty rare mutation here too hence why I snapped him/her up.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Boomberry said:


> They are a pretty rare mutation here too hence why I snapped him/her up.


I don't blame you  how could you resist thats one cute baby


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

What a cutie, I would love an Albino one day. In fact, I say that about every mutation:blush:. He is a beauty.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Rosie said:


> I say that about every mutation


me to, someone says whats your favourite mutation and I say all of them  I wish I had the room for one of each


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Beautiful new baby!!! Thanks for posting it!!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Awww how beautiful. Such a cute name to


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

Beautiful Albino!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I just love Milko!!  He's so cute.


----------



## Mossybird (Jan 3, 2008)

What a pretty baby. I have never seen a true albino cockatiel before! I hope he/she is ok from the little blood feather accident.


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

I have two. They are SOOOOO hard to keep white. If you figure out how to keep yours white, please share your tips! I have one for you, DO NOT get a coloured ladder, my birds were/are pink, especially when they have a bath.. lol


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

He is so cute  Did you have to pull the blood feather? Iam glad he is tame already especially after have to get plucked


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> Wow Boomberry what a beautiful baby  I love the white face lutinos so gorgeous I would love to be able to find one of them around here  Do you know what the parents are? you should be able to tell the sex if you know what mutations the parents are


Here is a breeder I found that has them avalible http://www.exoticwings.com/birds/parrots/handfed/species/Australian/Cockatiel/index.htm There you go you now can have 5  Mabey they ship


----------

